
Ask HN: Best way to learn SQL? - j_s
I need recommendations on the best introduction to SQL.<p>About 10 years ago, "Access Database Design &#38; Programming"  http://www.amazon.com/dp/0596002734 was my introduction to relational algebra, and "The Guru's Guide to Transact-SQL" http://www.amazon.com/dp/0201615762 filled in the details on queries required for each day's new minor emergency.<p>Today I'm looking for the best online CBT options (teamtreehouse or whatever), online courses, better books, and/or any other options I might not even have considered ([online] user groups/communities, tutorials included with database servers, etc.?)<p>I was promised "an upcoming blog post specially focusing on learning SQL" back when Zipfian Academry rounded up their "Practical Intro to Data Science" a month ago https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5508261 , but I'm out of time to wait. (If anyone has additional recommendations specifically for learning more about business intelligence and/or data warehousing I'd greatly appreciate those too!)<p>Thanks for your time, and keep up the good work!
======
codegeek
I am writing an ebook (leanpub) for beginner-intermediate SQL and if you are
interested, check it out:

<https://leanpub.com/sqlfromscratch>

~~~
j_s
I look forward to checking it out!

Hopefully I'll already have the bases covered by the time you release; I
certainly will try to get you some usable feedback.

~~~
codegeek
definitely. Would love any feedback. To be honest, I am writing this because I
get a lot of queries like yourself in my field of work and I decided to give
something back to the community. I am expecting to have this ready in next 30
days.

~~~
j_s
Recommendation number one: if you're wrapping it up in less than a month,
don't leave your sales page saying you are 1% done!

------
makeitsonumber1
I swear by O'Reilly's SQL Cookbook ([http://www.amazon.com/Cookbook-Cookbooks-
OReilly-Anthony-Mol...](http://www.amazon.com/Cookbook-Cookbooks-OReilly-
Anthony-Molinaro/dp/0596009763)). The examples start of easy and get more
complicated as you go along, all with detailed explanations. The book is a bit
out of date but it's still useful. IMHO, it will turn you from a novice to an
intermediate in no time.

------
tjr
Old but good: <http://philip.greenspun.com/sql/>

Supplement with a good resource specific to the RDBMS you are using.

~~~
j_s
Nice to know this is still worth digging into... I'd forgotten about it.

------
macarthy12
Joe Celkos books <http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Celko/e/B000ARBFVQ>

~~~
j_s
Thanks! Is there a specific one that has been the most helpful to you?

------
duggieawesome
For something interactive, checkout <http://sqlzoo.net/>

